# The happy "nothing bad happened on my commute" thread ...



## Shaun (4 Feb 2010)

No negatives please - not even a hint - just the GOOD bits about your commute ... 

Me, well I had a great one. Drivers were polite, I left in plenty of time so I didn't need to rush, I got a "Thank You" from a ped when I stopped at a crossing, and the Tesco artic driver who patiently waited for me to breach the small, but steep (read _slow_) railway bridge got a big thank you hand wave as he passed me with almost a car width of room. 

All in all, a cracking ride in.

Ride home? Incident free and plain sailing - even had a good back wind too.

So, come on then, let's hear about the good stuff that's happening on your commute ...

... and remember, it's only going to get better from here on in. Lighter nights, warmer weather - just what we all need ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## eddiemee (4 Feb 2010)

The last few mornings I've gotten to know a farmer on my way to work. He comes out of a side road just at the bottom of a big hill lugging a very wide trailer of silage. I always seem to pass just before he joins the main road so that he ends up stuck behind me all the way up the hill. There was nothing coming the other way yesterday morning so I moved over a bit and waved him past. Got a generous wave in return. Nice feeling.


----------



## hambones (4 Feb 2010)

I have been commuting 6-8 times a week since May 08 and the full 10 times since selling my car this Christmas and I have never had a bad commute! 

I think there may have been a close overtake once? Ah, you said not even a HINT - well, it wasn't close close...


----------



## 2Loose (4 Feb 2010)

The nice man at the railway crossing popped the barrier up when he saw me coming and down again straight after I had crossed. Always get a smile and wave, especially when it is raining.


----------



## jimboalee (4 Feb 2010)

I'll scan my diaries and blank out 12 May 1994, 4 Aug 2006 and 20 Jan 2010.
Have you enough server space? This might take all day, one week per posting.


----------



## jimboalee (4 Feb 2010)

On a more cheery note, I still have my Audax UK 'Mileater diary' here from Y2K.
Most of it is my commuting miles through Birmingham, Coventry and Nuneaton.

I only did one Audax 200 in Y2K. The remaining 9800 km were 100s and commuting.
Flicking through the pages, I haven't noted one unsavoury incident.


One interesting entry is "e-mail Sheila ( Simpson ) about making up own Permanents".
Then the DIY system emerged. ??? I'd forgotten that. DIYs started four years later, so mine was probably not the only enquiry.

Another entry is "Called in at Neil's ( Gascoignes, Coleshill ) to look at 531 tourer." 
Two weeks later "Birthday present – That 531 tourer from Neil's".


----------



## gb155 (4 Feb 2010)

Was on my old steel MTB today, its a shed, however I dropped a guy on a nice new MTB on slicks and a roadie (tho he was slow because of the potential ice) Also set a PB for the bike, Was a top quality ride.


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2010)

Had a good chat with my neighbour over three miles before we parted company this morning...you know..ice, next new bike, his new tent, decathlon sales..... etc..etc...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Feb 2010)

I have caught and cycled a few rides with other riders which makes a very pleasnt change.
I have hadmore positive eperiences than negative with motorists over the last 6 months


----------



## Zippy (4 Feb 2010)

On my commute, I have a long steep hill that narrows to a set of traffic lights with a filter light for left. The busy crossroads is served very well by toucan crossings with break away ramps for cyclists.

This morning I was very much aware of a heavy haulage vehicle cranking down the gears behind me but not attempting to stick me in the gutter on a quick overtake. 

I left the road as soon as I could - a bit naugty as the ramp I used wasn't officially the toucan exit ramp, but no pedestrians and I was applying the law in this case!

A friendly toot and the heavy was able to make the filter lights without having to stop and I was able to cross safely on the toucan route.

Its nice when commuters can co-operate.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2010)

Had a nice little peleton riding down the A21 towards London this morning. And not one RLJ'r out of the 5 and a little bit of chat about the rain and state of the roads. Very nice commute in regardless of the crappy weather.


----------



## brokenbetty (4 Feb 2010)

No problems on my commute this morning  plenty of space from drivers both overtaking and following. The rain slowed me down a bit (steel rims) but I had my pretty new double panniers to keep me happy


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2010)

Oh yes and I forgot to add. Last night I used a Hope Vision 1 for the first time. WOW!! What a cracking light. Makes a big difference to the nightime commute home. Very bright indeed and I was only using on setting number 2 of 4.


----------



## BrumJim (4 Feb 2010)

Got a smile from a lady cyclist as I pulled up to the lights last night. Then as the lights turned green, she told me to go ahead as she wasn't very quick.

Lovely bit of commuting cyclist interaction.


----------



## Origamist (4 Feb 2010)

A guy outside Oval tube asked why I had a torch strapped to my handlebars - I explained why, but he wasn't convinced so I told him to look just above the torch and full beamed him. He covered his eyes and said "that's bright"...

I then got a puncture, but repaired it in record time.


----------



## dudi (4 Feb 2010)

Lovely commute this morning.
First time this year i have actually been warm!
Took my rain jacket off half way round and was cycling in short sleve jersey and arm warmers... oh, and tights - of course... 

Proper bo. roll on spring!!


----------



## Bollo (4 Feb 2010)

The 'Sony' doubledecker that runs from the Station to the big Sony offices on the outskirts of Basingstoke let me through where the road has been narrowed by parked cars, even though technically it was his priority. 

I see these buses every day and the drivers have always treated me with respect. I should find out who runs them and send a tip o' the hat.

Shaun, you could franchise out the 'nothing bad happened...' thread topic to other fora. I'd suggest the CTC Charity thread for starters.


----------



## dudi (4 Feb 2010)

Last night's commute was nice too

left work early, had a tail wind for once and the missus was already half way through cooking dinner when I got in.


----------



## Cab (4 Feb 2010)

Nothing of any note happened on my commute today. I guess if I were commuting anywhere but Cambridge the presence of approximately 50 cyclists in a slow moving peloton in front of me as I turned a corner in to the city centre would be noteworthy, but not here, not at quarter to nine in the morning.

Its _interesting_ riding in that kind of thing. The normal standards for leaving space don't seem to apply; if you do so, theres another cyclist in that space so theres not a lot of point. 

But ultimately thats not eventful for Cambridge. 

One or two of the motorists there clearly weren't locals, they seemed absolutely terrified. I suppose if you're not used to that, its probably un-nerving


----------



## Arch (4 Feb 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Got a smile from a lady cyclist as I pulled up to the lights last night. Then as the lights turned green, she told me to go ahead as she wasn't very quick.
> 
> Lovely bit of commuting cyclist interaction.



Do you have a nice bottom? Maybe you've pulled!

Got out of work early yesterday, rode home completely in the light. Another week and I reckon I'll be doing the same at normal going home time.


----------



## Amanda P (4 Feb 2010)

I've been enjoying the new B&M front light and SON dynamo hub I've put on my 'bent.

On Tuesday, I rode alongside a barn owl hunting over the roadside ditch for about 200 yards.


----------



## Arch (4 Feb 2010)

Uncle Phil said:


> I've been enjoying the new B&M front light and SON dynamo hub I've put on my 'bent.
> 
> On Tuesday, I rode alongside a barn owl hunting over the roadside ditch for about 200 yards.



...until blinded by your new light, it flew into a tree trunk....


----------



## goo_mason (4 Feb 2010)

Had a lovely ride in this morning with long sections of side-road / path still white from last night's brief snow flurry. The low temp had made it all lovely and crunchy, so riding along I was making a rather fabby noise.

Not only that, but the council have been round and dropped some tar into the multitude of new potholes that appeared during the long cold snap, so I wasn't having to swerve around all over the place do avoid dropping into them. Result!

It was truly luvverly all the way.


----------



## BrumJim (4 Feb 2010)

Arch said:


> Do you have a nice bottom? Maybe you've pulled!



My wife thinks so, anyway. Makes up for the dire personality and ugly visage.

No - she wouldn't have seen my bottom until I left her standing at the lights - she got there first.


----------



## johnsie (4 Feb 2010)

Nice wave and toot from WVM this morning as I eased off on one of the single track lanes on my commute to let him/her past. 

No ice at roadside either.

And the heavy mist/fog made most of the other traffic invisible, making the journey pleasantly surreal.


----------



## knonist (4 Feb 2010)

I'm pretty much back in shape after resting for the 6 week x'mas holdiay.
I think I actually cycle faster than I used to be as my journey seemed to be "shorter".


----------



## Shaun (4 Feb 2010)

knonist said:


> I'm pretty much back in shape after resting for the 6 week x'mas holdiay.
> I think I actually cycle faster than I used to be as my journey seemed to be "shorter".



Nice one ...


----------



## skrx (4 Feb 2010)

I get a wave from a driver of the 430 bus most evenings. He's often waiting at the top of the hill for someone to let him squeeze past the parked cars, and I usually stop (which stops any cars behind me) to let him come down.

(I'm half being polite, and half in need of a rest before going up the hill!)


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Feb 2010)

Four buses have let me out at various times on my commute today...It must be a full moon or something.


----------



## Crankarm (4 Feb 2010)

hambones said:


> I have been commuting* 6-8 times a week* since May 08 and the full 10 times since selling my car this Christmas and I have never had a bad commute!
> 
> I think there may have been a close overtake once? Ah, you said not even a HINT - well, it wasn't close close...



Uh ....... ?

There were 7 days in the week when I last checked. You work seven days a week .......... No breaks, blimey . Doesn't that fall foul of the working time directive?


----------



## Arch (4 Feb 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Uh ....... ?
> 
> There were 7 days in the week when I last checked. You work seven days a week .......... No breaks, blimey . Doesn't that fall foul of the working time directive?



I think it's fairly obvious what he means. At least I worked it out without too much difficulty. The 'full 10 times' sort of clinches it.


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Feb 2010)

I work 7 and sometimes 8 days in a row and the way they get round the hours worked in a week is because my week doesn't start on a Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Shaun (4 Feb 2010)

... and back on topic please ...


----------



## Arch (4 Feb 2010)

Sorry boss...


----------



## J4CKO (4 Feb 2010)

I am loving the rain and snow, its great, here we are moaning about it when other countries are in drought, the darkness is superb as well as people get to see my lovely bright lights !


Its very cold at the moment but this means we burn additional calories, with no additional increase in effort !

Sometimes cars come quite close, arent they beautiful and shiny ? when they pull out it gives me an opportunity to feel the excellent stopping power from my Hydraulic brakes. Some local Scallywags noticed me and shouted "self-gratification artist" at me, the cheeky scamps, I think this is to do with Masturbation, I wasnt partaking at the time as it would be very difficult (possible on a recumbent I imagine though) but it was an astute observation and kind of them to think that at nearly 40 I still have the energy to still bash one out after cycling some considerable distance !

There are a lot of nice new holes in the road surface as well, just when my commute starts to get boring the council have new obstacles engineered to keep the excitement up and renew the challenge in spotting the crevices in the road.

Actually, I do love it really !


----------



## Coco (4 Feb 2010)

Had a wonderful commute on Monday.
Had lots of conf calls in my diary from early on so only had 45 minutes to get from home to office and get a shower. Just about to enter the big park I go through and spotted a new snack bar (the 2nd to open up on my route in recent weeks) Grabbed a bacon roll and a cup of tea and cycled into the park. Sat with my breakfast by the side of the Clyde watching the rowers and listening to someone witter away on my mobile. 

Great start to the day and a lot less stressful than trying to commute between calls.


----------



## Arch (4 Feb 2010)

J4CKO said:


> I think this is to do with Masturbation, I wasnt partaking at the time as it would be very difficult (possible on a recumbent I imagine though)



I suppose it's just another of the advantages...

No, I haven't, how dare you ask!


----------



## thomas (4 Feb 2010)

skrx said:


> I get a wave from a driver of the 430 bus most evenings. He's often waiting at the top of the hill for someone to let him squeeze past the parked cars, and I usually stop (which stops any cars behind me) to let him come down.
> 
> *(I'm half being polite, and half in need of a rest before going up the hill!)*




haha, the amount of times I've wished for a red light so I can catch my breath and have a bit of a scratch


----------



## mangaman (4 Feb 2010)

Hi Shaun - nothing bad happened on my commute today.

Hope that helps 

One downside is I did walk in, but still nothing bad happened.


----------



## jimboalee (5 Feb 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> Four buses have let me out at various times on my commute today...It must be a full moon or something.



The kind operators of the 777 from Atherstone to B'ham Airport allowed me to take my bike aboard.

It's so much better sitting on a bus with a cloth cleaning a bike than struggling up Merevale Hill.


----------



## BrumJim (5 Feb 2010)

End of week legs, so I ground my way to work today rather than spinning it.

And really enjoyed it.


----------



## BrumJim (5 Feb 2010)

Nothing to see here..


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2010)

had another great commute this morning. Plenty of scalping and being scalped on the A21, but it was all done in a very jocular way as most of us see each other most days...


----------



## Norm (5 Feb 2010)

Lovely commute - did I mention it was my first?  Very smug at the moment.

I was out just before dawn (she was running late  ) and cover about 3 miles along the river. A climb through Taplow to Cliveden followed by a mile or three through Burnham Beeches. Nasty roundabout crossing the M40 at junction 2 then another climb through Jordans (I had to write that, just for the imagery) and Chalfont St Giles (inevitable with that many miles under the tyres  ) then skirt round Amersham with another couple of tricky climbs and into work. 

No records were hurt in the making of this commute. 20 miles, 1000ft of climbing and just under 2 hours but it's a set an opener for the rest of the year.


----------



## Cab (5 Feb 2010)

I would like to tell you all about all of the amazing and interesting things that happened on my entirely flat commuting route today. Unfortunately I'd have to lie through my teeth, because the most exciting thing that happened was that after I'd left the house I had to go back in to close the bathroom window.

Entirely, totally, uneventful


----------



## Ivan Ardon (5 Feb 2010)

26th commute of the year (full house so far!), and I dropped a slicked up MTB rider in full lycra.

On my 38lb 3-speed Elswick Hopper. Uphill.


----------



## potsy (5 Feb 2010)

Only my 2nd commute of the week today so was raring to go,no incidents,near misses or anything un-towards at all.
Good point was as I finish early on Fridays(12pm) the daytime roadworks were in place so got to filter past 50-60 cars going nowhere
And scalped a bloke who was trying his best to be a POB,up the kerb down the kerb,anything but stop at a junction


----------



## neslon (5 Feb 2010)

got waved across the junction of Sandy Lane and Salters road in Gosforth Park - this happens most days, showing that the majority of drivers are decent folk.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (5 Feb 2010)

Nice event-free (almost) day for me today! The bonus of having a day on the MTB yesterday making me realise how hard work MTBs are, getting back on the explorer made me realise that no, despite yesterday's feeings on knobbly tyres, I hadn't just lost all my paltry level of fitness overnight. So that was a plus.

Big shiny BMW 4x4 with tinted windows and dripping in chrome accessories - moved over to the right to give me room even though there was already plenty of room in the cycle lane anyway (gobsmacked by that one!)

Only thing that merited the (almost) in my opening sentence wasn't a driver - a newly appeared pothole smack bang in primary on a shared left or right turn lane (so primary a necessity). Didn't see it until too late, my left hand was jarred off the 'bars and my right lost hold of the front brake, managed to stop about 1cm behind the waiting car in front after I finally got hands on brakes again!


----------



## brokenbetty (8 Feb 2010)

Nice clean commute this morning 

Hope the rain holds off for the way home - still on steel rims


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (8 Feb 2010)

Nice trip today - just hinting at snowing during the ride - which was nice and cooling since I felt energetic so spun a bit faster. Spotted the broken bottle at the toucan in plenty of time. Amusing moment when one prat pulled alongside at lights and revved, rolling back and forth (it's a long change). Lights turned to green but lo and behold a car was blocking the junction - room for me, no room for Mr. engine revver


----------



## Ujamaflip (8 Feb 2010)

First commute for a couple of weeks this morning, due to weather and business trips. It was great! i was surprised at how early it gets light these days. I took my usual route, through the forest, it was lovely and fresh! Had a deer run across my path!

Lovely ride, can't wait to finish work and head out again.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (8 Feb 2010)

Nice evening, chilly but dry and wind free, set off from work thinking "don't fancy the big hill tonight" but that somehow turned into a "fancy a detour" with longer, bigger climbs.

Mostly pleasant, even going down the centre line and overtaking on the outside, I was pulling in for oncoming cars but approaching traffic was pulling over to let me through

That's why I'm posting it here despite the dick in the corsa who swing from outside lane into left filter lane trying to drive straight through me, and despite WVM who decided to overtake a few yards from a junction with no chance of making it past.

Overall the good outweighed the bad tonight so that'll do


----------



## GrasB (8 Feb 2010)

If I ignore the last 1 mile or first 1.3 miles of my commute then nothing significantly bad to be worth reporting... besides that forgetting to put on your thermal glove liners is a REALLY bad idea .


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (8 Feb 2010)

I learned that I need some better gloves. The ones I use for commuting 3 miles are OK for that, but after longer, they were actually uncomfortable towards the end (not cycling gloves, some cheap hi-vis DIY gloves, but not bulky and quite warm) - would have rather taken them off but that would have only meant a complete lack of feeling!

Never worn them for longer distances on drop bars. Off to crc/wiggle to look at spending more money. Who said cycling was cheaper?


----------



## brokenbetty (8 Feb 2010)

brokenbetty said:


> Nice clean commute this morning
> 
> Hope the rain holds off for the way home - still on steel rims



Well, the rain held off, shame about the snow!

Good fun, if a bit blowy. I wouldn't have gone out in it if it had been like that this morning (I wouldn't have been allowed  ) but I enjoyed the extra edge of getting through the traffic in the snow.

Again, almost all lovely drivers. I think I have the world's easiest commute though - it's pretty much a dead straight line.


----------



## eldudino (9 Feb 2010)

Black ice this morning. Took it steady, didn't brake suddenly or make any rapid turns and stayed rubber side down. Cushty.


----------



## DJ (9 Feb 2010)

I slept badly last night, so turned the alarm off in the night and over slept a bit, this meant I commuted in pure daylight, first time I have done that in a long time, still bitterly cold though! Sorry just one little negative!!


----------



## brokenbetty (9 Feb 2010)

Thoroughly enjoyed the run in this morning. Nothing particularly stands out - certianly no aggression from anyone that I remember. Was aware of one than one driver who held back and left space for me to pull out even though they'd be behind me for a while. And not so many RLJ'ers today - maybe teh cold keeps em indoors.


----------



## Twanger (9 Feb 2010)

Wonderful ride from London bridge to Marylebone today. As I am getting back into the ride after a month and a half off riding (laziness, weather, nothing serious) I'm slinging the Brompton on the train to London Bridge (not Victoria...I need a longer ride) this week.

Crisp, peaceful, good driving even from black cabs. The only oddity was a cyclist consistently jumping ALL red lights. Whenever he approached a red light he would turn on this little flashing blue light and just zoom over.

When I caught up with him, I found out that he was some kind of ambulance paramedic bloke.

I thought I saw Dellzeqq in full escort mode, looking like a cross between a sabre tooth and an anti submarine frigate, on LB itself, but I may have been wrong..about 7.45ish.


----------



## scouserinlondon (9 Feb 2010)

I cleaned by bike this weekend so of course it got gunged up last night. Still because the novelty of my hope 1 hasn't worn off yet and because of the tail wind it was a nice commute. 

The roads this morning were really really busy, but everybody was good natured from home to work. A WVM let me in, an HGV driver gave me a thumbs up and bus driver thanked me for waving him out. That's a trinity of good fortune you hardly ever see.


----------



## Watt-O (9 Feb 2010)

On a left turn only this morning , was parallel with a Transit who decided he would turn right at the last minute (lights were red too). Luckily he had good reactions and apologised. So death was postponed.


----------



## BrumJim (9 Feb 2010)

Dry morning so I cycled in without my over-trousers on for the first time in a few weeks.

Cycled past LOTS of stationary traffic - no apparent reason, just Birmingham ebb and flow. So very glad that I'm not driving any more.

So - great commute this morning.


----------



## magnatom (9 Feb 2010)

Had a wonderful commute this morning on my back-road rural route. Sun was shining there was little wind and I hardly saw any cars for the first half of my commute. When I did hit the urban areas I got tooted at and told to use a path at the side of the road, as a van passed. However, this was canceled out, about 1.5 miles later when I caught up to the van stuck in heavy traffic. I zoomed past, shouted, 'get a move on chaps!' and disappeared past never-ending queues of traffic.

I love cycle commuting!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (9 Feb 2010)

Nice ride home, as far as the RIDE goes, and the traffic too, come to that.

Only trouble is at work I was fixing a fan in the office that had a door opened into it and the stand buckled, I knelt over the metal foot with a twisted edge which I proceeded to catch in the crotch of my favourite trousers which Regatta make no more, which are "smart casual" enought for work yet great for walking and/or cycling, and rip the crotch completely out when standing back up

Luckily I had some "tenacious tape" on hand, to stick inside and preserve some decency for the reso of the day.

What is basically, thick sellotape, inside your trousers, doesn't half rub when pedalling though...

Then in Go Outdoors, shopping for new trousers, I'm struggling with my laden pannier on the shoulder strap - when I get out I realise that when I caught it on my pocket, I must have ripped the plastic fitting off the bottom. 

But the ride itself was good!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Feb 2010)

Brilliant day today, some really nice and patient motorists, dry roads and daylight going to work. 

Lovely !


----------



## brokenbetty (10 Feb 2010)

Had to get in a bit early for a meeting today so managed to drag myself out of the door 20 minutes earlier - that's like 2 hrs in human hours! Nice to have the roads a bit quieter, though more silly driving going on.


----------



## dudi (10 Feb 2010)

I have a _thankfully _uneventful commute home yesterday.
I was carrying a 10kg bag of tile grout in my pannier and it was moving around quite a lot. 
Happy to report that the hills weren't too bad and the drivers were fine - nothing much happened... though I now have to lay the grout tonight... 

Snow on the ground this morning, just about to set off... hopefully no ice!


----------



## scouserinlondon (10 Feb 2010)

dudi said:


> I have a _thankfully _uneventful commute home yesterday.
> I was carrying a 10kg bag of tile grout in my pannier and it was moving around quite a lot.
> Happy to report that the hills weren't too bad and the drivers were fine - nothing much happened... though I now have to lay the grout tonight...
> 
> Snow on the ground this morning, just about to set off... hopefully no ice!



Lol. I've noticed in the last 7 months I've started to think nothing of doing a fairly big shop and carrying it home on the bike


----------



## brokenbetty (10 Feb 2010)

Whooooo! That was exhilarating riding through the snow on Stamford Hill! A few scrums through the roadworks around Dalston but nothing personal, just weight of traffic. Plenty of drivers making space to let the bikes through.

And best of all, I got to use our new shower for the first time when I got home    first shower in my own bathroom for almost two years, and it's great!


----------



## jimboalee (10 Feb 2010)

Had to go to Coventry today.

A45 coned off inside lane for about a mile while council replace drains.

Slalom the cones on the down gradient from the Meriden entrance; to the entertainment of the motorists.

Then caught a tow behind a Parcelforce truck at 25 mph.

Wicked cold north wind, but I was snug and warm in the slip of the truck


----------



## brokenbetty (12 Feb 2010)

Nothing of note whatsoever happened on my commute commute today. Just a girl on a bike enjoying her ride to work 

Very very quiet traffic though - anyone know why? Half term stating early or something?


----------



## Browser (12 Feb 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Had to go to Coventry today



Does that mean we're not allowed to speak to you today then? 

Mine was nice, apart from me trying to discern if it's my failing eyesight or that my 540 lumen Niteflux isn't bright enough as I still can't pick out potholes early enough. I think I'm gonna need at least 1000 lumens so I can see properly


----------



## gouldina (12 Feb 2010)

brokenbetty said:


> Nothing of note whatsoever happened on my commute commute today. Just a girl on a bike enjoying her ride to work
> 
> Very very quiet traffic though - anyone know why? Half term stating early or something?



Yup. It's next week for most people but it does seem to start early traffic-wise.
Fairly pleasant cycle for me today. My new bike seems to make me cycle faster so my legs are feeling good at the moment. Kinda zingy


----------



## Steve Austin (12 Feb 2010)

Lovely ride this morning. Lots of snow still, but the main roads were free of ice and snow. Even had to wear sunglasses!


----------



## jimboalee (12 Feb 2010)

Another easy ride in.

Wind less strong but still on my tail. Around freezing with some frozen puddles of lying water in the fields. Clatter of grit round mudguards.

Very few cars and no other cyclists as usual.

Noticeable stream of warmer air as I ride over M40 bridge on B4100. These are the places to stop for a breather in the colder weather.
Noticeable pool of cold air in Bronson's Hollow. The place NOT to stop for a breather.


----------



## BrumJim (12 Feb 2010)

Nothing special about the ride in this morning. However the plate of egg, sausage, beans, has brown, bacon, tomato, toast, mushrooms and marmalade, washed down with tea and orange juice that I got when I arrived was very much appreciated. And can only be justified by the 5 days of commuting that I did this week, and cycling to and from football on Monday.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (12 Feb 2010)

Last night's copious quantities of Easy Rider made me realise that the beer is badly named - nothing easy about this morning's ride!!

So quite glad that there were no idiots to make things more difficult.


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2010)

brokenbetty said:


> Very very quiet traffic though - anyone know why? Half term stating early or something?



Many schools finished Thursday.

Nice Crisp morning for me, no ice so out came the quick bike. Nice and light too, although still had lights on. Contemplated the long route in, but I've got a cold, and had some work to do for a meeting, so the extra 20 minutes were valuable.

Been to M&S at lunch for the Valentine's Dinner offer for this evening's meal.....just got to hope I can fit it all in my rucksack on the way home....


----------



## brokenbetty (15 Feb 2010)

Quiet this morning again. Had a couple of drivers wave me in front / hang back to let me past obstructions, and a few waves of acknowledgement as they passed. For some reason it was really heavy going up the hill today though, so kudos to the lorry driver who just hung back and let me take as long as I needed rather than forcing past and cutting me up.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (15 Feb 2010)

Good trip both ways for a Monday morning. Even the lights changed for me. Only one bit of odd behaviour, a car stopped in the middle of the road just before a cycle lane that involves pulling across the road on a blind bend, left me a little nervous and unsure of whether he was going to suddenly set off as soon as I pulled in front of him, but he didn't.


----------



## brokenbetty (17 Feb 2010)

Nothing bad happened on my commute today - and first time setting off in proper daylight this year as well


----------



## BrumJim (17 Feb 2010)

Out and back through the park yesterday. First time this year that I have enjoyed this - ice on the ground and dark nights put me off the park route. Although would like to have seen some of the squirrels out and about today - was a bit quiet. Maybe all off on half-term?


----------



## Twanger (17 Feb 2010)

I set the saddle on my Brompton a bit low when I set off, but I was able to solve the problem by stopping and raising it a bit. Other than that, no probs today. And there was actually a sunrise to watch today. Lovely!


----------



## palinurus (17 Feb 2010)

Today I was filtering down the outside of a traffic queue, I was turning right a bit later. Traffic starts to move and a car starts coming past on my left, I see the window opening and think "here we go, a bit of driver wisdom.."

"Nice to see someone riding fixed gear" he said.


----------



## Norm (17 Feb 2010)

I had a great ride into town today... but does a visit to the Job Centre constitute a commute?


----------



## ACS (17 Feb 2010)

Opened the curtains this morning, heavy ground frost and fog. Don’t mind the frost, but riding in the thick fog makes me very nervous. Suppose I am conscious of being rear ended my some moron so I took the car for the second time since 16 Jan. Got 2 miles up the road, the fog suddenly cleared but the temperature gauge was showing -5 deg C.
Immediately regretted my decision and I was surprised how much I missed my ride home. I think I have come to value the two 40 minute periods of ‘me time’ more than I realised.


----------



## brokenbetty (17 Feb 2010)

Whoooo!!! I just shifted my foot position on the pedals and my whole body fell into place on the bike! It felt like I flew home - cranks whirling round in 4th gear faster than they usually do in 2nd (that's out of 5 BTW, not 28  )

And I had my new extra girly pannier bag on for the first time today as well








One of my colleagues saw me riding in the other day and asked if it was possible for my bike to be any more girlie. I will have to tell him yes, amazingly it turned out it was!

Today I love my old bike


----------



## BentMikey (17 Feb 2010)

Brokenbetty, that's an awesome girly bag! *applause*


----------



## Bman (17 Feb 2010)

The missus has just said the same: 

"Oooh! Thats a nice bag. Where's it from"

"Chain Reaction Cycles, Darling"


----------



## SavageHoutkop (17 Feb 2010)

Well, a string of uneventful commutes so far  in particular at least two cars have let me go past when it's their right of way; and Manchester seems to be fixing some potholes... Also now lighter in the mornings, spring is coming...


----------



## ACS (18 Feb 2010)

Light dusting of snow this morning, bit nippy about the ears and a light lazy breezy. Lots of deer, buzzards sitting on fence posts and caught a glimpse of a barn owl. I would miss all of this if I was in the car.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2010)

I have been leaving home for my mornings commute at 7am recently. And it sure makes a difference in London with slightly less traffic. Bit nippy this morning but dry which made a nice fast commute... smashing.


----------



## brokenbetty (18 Feb 2010)

satans budgie said:


> Light dusting of snow this morning, bit nippy about the ears and a light lazy breezy. Lots of deer, buzzards sitting on fence posts and caught a glimpse of a barn owl. I would miss all of this if I was in the car.



Wow - the only wildlife I see are gangsta squirrels, urban foxes and the odd feral builder.

I'm on the train today - after work drinks. I miss the morning ride.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (18 Feb 2010)

Oh I'm getting spoiled this week.

On the way in, a SCT bus holding well back until safe to pass with half the road to spare (Community Transport drivers are so much nicer in general than the big companies) - but to counter that statement about the likes of First, on the way home, First bus driver pulling out to let me pass on the nearside - before anyone comments negatively on that, crawling traffic just coming up to my left turn, deliberate and pronounced move out to give me room by the bus (deliberate and pronounced "thank you" wave from me)

Long line of stuck traffic through town, passing on the opposite side of the road the only way past, not a peep from anyone.

It's the calm before the storm...what big incident is coming???


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (18 Feb 2010)

User3143 said:


> Lovely commute in this morning. Just a pity that my ride is less then a mile and takes me 5 minutes.



How long does it take you to get ready and do you get changed at the other end too? 

I bet you tell your colleagues that you live 20 miles away!!


----------



## GrasB (18 Feb 2010)

Interesting morning commute, my little flashing light gave up the ghost a few days ago & I've not found a suitable replacement. So riding down the road minding my own business when a car goes to pull out of the drive seems to be oblivious to me & I thought it was going to turn into a 'SMIDSY' type incident I went wide & he stopped meaning we both had loads of room so no problems. Then the car driver pulled up besides me & was getting prepared for an ear full & was greeted with "my bad mate, I thought you were a motorbike far down the road"

Latter on someone else pulls up besides me, I start wondering what I've 'done wrong' but this time the driver said "It's nice to see a cyclist with proper lights for a change. Take care" & drives off. That kinda thing makes a normal commute become a rather nice one.


----------



## swee'pea99 (18 Feb 2010)

Great ride in today - overhauled the rear hub last night, after some odd noises, surprised to find things in none too great nick.....worn cones and bearings, not a lot by way of grease. Replaced the bearings and fresh grease and my but it was smooth!


----------



## beastie (18 Feb 2010)

A full weeks commute and it only rained once, the rest of the time it was cold but clear or cold but dark!


----------



## Bman (19 Feb 2010)

I had two incidents that made me giggle today:

1. WVM stalled on a hill when he had to give way to me.
2. Moton needed to make a 5-point-turn to reverse into his driveway. 

#2 held up the road for a good 20 seconds. But it made me laugh!


----------



## DJ (19 Feb 2010)

Set off this morning thinking her we go again!! Cold, wet etc. 

By the time I arrived at work I had warmed up and started feeling good with the exercise!


----------



## BrumJim (19 Feb 2010)

Ride home was very unpleasant - cold, wet, snowy, dark. However I did pass a LOT of cars, thinking that it could have been me in that queue.

Oh, and the over-trousers and packable CC jacket did their job impeccably.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (23 Feb 2010)

Last night, I was pleased to note that the fallen-down-sign I'd reported had been removed; also the raised drains I'd noted on my off-road shared use path; it seems; were raised because they're _resurfacing the entire stretch_, and my turn-left off a major road onto a narrower road usually with parking both sides and lunatic overtakes is, it seems, becoming a cyclist-turn-left only and a one-way for vehicles going the other way only!!!! 
Also had quite a few drivers let me past when right of way is dubious...


----------



## scouserinlondon (23 Feb 2010)

First ride after a week off today and it was okay, but hell I was wheezy and having two panniers and a head wind made it feel a bit of a struggle. Worth it for the smug glow I have now though.


----------



## justAl (23 Feb 2010)

I've been commting the same route for 4 years. Along the route I pass 2 very big wind turbines and 3 much smaller (type used on a farm for instance). they've been there for several years and today I noticed that the big ones face into wind but the little ones face down wind. I have decided to re-classify myself as "Not Very Observant"


----------



## ACS (23 Feb 2010)

-6.5 deg C this morning, the sn0t rockets were hitting the ground as solids 

Yesterday the driver of a red Ford Connect van M55 ??? got close, this morning he got closer. No reason, no oncoming traffic, perhaps he fancied me dressed in multi layers of thermal attire. Got both on camera, so if it carries on I may just mention it my neighbour and sometime training partner Inspect plod of the Fife traffic division. Oh dear more unhappy motons.

Grind me down not today


----------



## GrasB (23 Feb 2010)

About the only thing to report was the wind changed direction on me during the day... grumble grumble


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (23 Feb 2010)

Average-ish. Couple of minor d**kheads doing the "overtake when I have to stop and block the road in 50 yards but I can't anticipate that far ahead" sort of thing.

More than made up for by the pedestrian who picked up my rear light and saved it from a squashing, to give it back to me once I'd managed to recognise the noise of red plastic bouncing on tarmac, pull in, stop and turn around


----------



## Norm (23 Feb 2010)

Admin said:


> No negatives please - not even a hint - just the GOOD bits about your commute ...


May I remind the honourable members, this is the happy place. We come here only with warm winds on our backs, the smell of spring in the air and the noise of children laughing and playing in the distance mingling with the sounds of a babbling brook.

And, if you listen really carefully, you can hear the muffled screams emanating from the WVM whose face you are holding beneath the surface of that babbling brook.


----------



## justAl (24 Feb 2010)

tail wind, sun shining, ave. speed 16.8mph ...... nice!!


----------



## brokenbetty (24 Feb 2010)

Mostly fun ride in the rain and bright lights, interspersed with the odd moment of sheer terror trying to stay fast enough to keep up with traffic but not exceed the ability of salmon koolstops to brake steel rims downhill in the rain.


----------



## BrumJim (25 Feb 2010)

A Mercedes Benz C-class was just about to pull out in front of me this morning, but saw me, stopped, and gave a quick wave of apology. Nice!

Oh, and got to work thinking "that was a nice tail-wind. Not looking forward to the trip home", only to find the flags on the masts at the top of the hill hanging limply downwards. No wind, but still felt fast!!


----------



## SavageHoutkop (25 Feb 2010)

A Finglands bus waved me past this morning while he was about to pull out of a bus stop (nice!) - saves the having to guess if he's actually about to pull out without indicating till you're halfway past him already moment.
Also, even though traffic was heavy, I had a clean run (mostly); and today was the first time in a while I was without a rucksack, so I felt most liberated!
Oh, and I passed (scalped?) several other people which is unusual for me. Suspect summer cyclists are emerging from the woodwork. And, why, oh why, do particularly slow moving cyclists (usually on hybrids) always cycle in the hardest-to-pedal gear (smallest cog)? (on the flat, that is).


----------



## plainlazy (25 Feb 2010)

First commute of the year in shorts this morning, noticed the Snowdrops and daffodils in the verge and the bird singing.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Mar 2010)

What a lovely day for a commute in London this morning. Beautiful crisp, chilly sunny day. Nice and dry which meant a swift ride in. Topped off nicely by me burning up a RLJ roadie on an Orbea not once... but TWICE!!!!!


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2010)

Sun ....yay......

Slightly chilly, brilliant sun, brids chirping, no overshoes...and went the long way in today. Always hate monday mornings, but the ride made up for it.


----------



## brokenbetty (1 Mar 2010)

Friendly banter with a WVP (white van passenger) about my very pink hi viz cycling kit. Was glad to see he was also appropriately turned out, having a Greggs pasty in one hand


----------



## gouldina (1 Mar 2010)

ianrauk said:


> What a lovely day for a commute in London this morning. Beautiful crisp, chilly sunny day. Nice and dry which meant a swift ride in. Topped off nicely by me burning up a RLJ roadie on an Orbea not once... but TWICE!!!!!



Yup. It was beautiful wasn't it? Lot's of wildlife around on the Regent's Canal to look at. Hoping it keeps up for the one home.


----------



## Brahan (1 Mar 2010)

Today was a lovely ride in. I did a TT yesterday so today I just kept it in the small ring and rolled in gently to work. I only have 1 pair of cycling shoes and after the torrential rain yesterday I forgot to dry them out so ny feet were wet freezing this morning. My shoes are currently atop the radiator in the office and kicking out a right pong.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (1 Mar 2010)

no need for lights this morning! dry, sunny... summer is coming!
(oh, and the sound of the two out-of-tune geese flying over this morning, they seem to do it every morning).


----------



## CharlieB (1 Mar 2010)

Just such a pleasant change to have some decent commuting weather. Mind you, this cloudless morning has reminded me that it's got to that twice-yearly time when the rising sun is straight atcha!


----------



## BentMikey (1 Mar 2010)

Here's my good bus driver from Saturday:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWqQHXFagDE


----------



## magnatom (1 Mar 2010)

Had a great commute home tonight, so back to normal after this morning hiccup. Even had a joke with a driver who had music playing loud. Maybe we need a make a driver smile day!


----------



## DJ (2 Mar 2010)

I got a nice smile from a girl on a bike and an apology as she thought she pulled out in front of me too late, I dont mind she can do that every day I pass that junction if she wants!!!!!


----------



## GrasB (2 Mar 2010)

I must say that both commutes were pleasant & without a dangerous incident, though one comical motorist idiot gave me something to laugh at.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Mar 2010)

loving the commute this week. Cold, crisp sunshiney mornings.. nice and bright and dry evenings.. brilliant.


----------



## longers (2 Mar 2010)

I had a family in a car wind down their window while we were in traffic to ask how far I'd ridden.

"About a mile, I've just left work". They thought it was funny and it put a smile on my face that someone was interested enough to ask.

Then a couple of miles later someone stopped their car and got out to tell me that they thought my wallet had fallen out at the lights. It had and I was very grateful to the bloke in the silver Mondeo. Ta.

The sun was mostly shining, one pair of gloves, no buffs - just a cap, no overshoes and I nearly got home before the streetlights came on. A good trip.


----------



## Bman (4 Mar 2010)

longers said:


> ... they thought my wallet had fallen out at the lights. It had ...



That IS lucky!


----------



## brokenbetty (10 Mar 2010)

It's getting all negative on the Commuting front pages again so it's time to say I enjoyed my commute this morning and the motorists were overwhelmingly considerate and non-agressive.


----------



## BenM (10 Mar 2010)

Yesterday evening, the traffic light gnome was looking in my direction for a change 

There is video evidence.... Blog


B.


----------



## redjedi (10 Mar 2010)

Such a nice evening last night that I went the long way home and turned my 6.5 mile commute into a 17 mile ride. Normally busy roads were surprising quiet.
Took a little detour through Osterly Park to get away from the hustle of city streets, a little bit of wilderness in West London.

SThe ride was only spoilt by the fact that I didn't have my water bottle with me.

Didn't forget today though and may try and up route to 20 miles


----------



## SavageHoutkop (10 Mar 2010)

My commute this morning was great too. Got up early so roads were nice and quiet - but it was LIGHT!!! - and thus avoided the traffic snarl up that must have happened later on (one of the main roads on my route in is currently undergoing what seems to be major roadworks, with the light controls at each end and one way only through them...)


----------



## SavageHoutkop (11 Mar 2010)

Another cyclist (shock, gasp) _had a conversation with me this morning _while we were cycling down Oxford Road...


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2010)

Can't complain about the weather.... no bike cleaning needed... Crisp again this morning, brilliant sunshine. 

Had a quadruple scalp last night.................... flew past them, and the back marker went 'wow'.............................
.
.
.
It was obviously Vicky P with her niece in a baby seat, leading two 6 year old junior squad members on a 4 up team time trial....honest......


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2010)

fossyant said:


> Can't complain about the weather.... no bike cleaning needed... Crisp again this morning, brilliant sunshine.
> 
> Had a quadruple scalp last night.................... flew past them, and the back marker went 'wow'.............................
> .
> ...


----------



## Cab (11 Mar 2010)

Other than the daily pot-hole slalom, another laregely uneventful ride in. Most exciting thing that happened was... errm... nothing at all really


----------



## BenM (11 Mar 2010)

Had a car undertake but it wasn't dangerous. 10 mile ride at lunchtime was completely uneventful as well.


----------



## eldudino (11 Mar 2010)

Had a great ride in this morning, knocked 30 secs or so off the extended commute I've been doing and averaged 18.5mph.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (12 Mar 2010)

Had a pedestrian who was walking in the non-shared cycle path while on his mobile _actually hear my bell_ and move out the way.

I was completely shocked! usually the pedestrians there (and there usually are pedestrians there) are completely oblivious to anything, and even more so if they're clearly on their phones/ipodded up. 

So, approaching Mr Pedestrian from behind I pinged my bell (three times in quick succession) fully expecting him to ignore them all and me having to brake to a standstill and wave my Ay-Ups about till he notices that there's something (with lights) behind him - and the poor guy practically leaped into the "flowerbed" on the side of the path!

Felt a bit bad about that after, if I'd known one ping would have sufficed...


On my way home I also noticed they've resurfaced the one horrible bumpy stretch of road... but not the deep small pothole I always seem to hit on the way to the previously horrible bumpy stretch
Oh, and on the way in this morning I noticed the demise of more lethal potholes!


----------



## BrumJim (12 Mar 2010)

Got cut-out by a car at an island on the way into work - music blaring loudly. Then he saw me and made a clear move to the left to give me space for the next traffic island.


----------



## BenM (16 Mar 2010)

Today, even though 'they' have dug up the most direct commutes to work, I had a completely uneventful ride in. 

Lovely weather, nice views (Ok not as nice as they would have been had I been on the upwrong) and little traffic to speak of.

B.


----------



## brokenbetty (17 Mar 2010)

Fun rides in and out today, and a cheery shout of "Oi Ninja!" from a white van passenger (not an insult, it's cos I have a ninja cartoon on my hi viz tabbard). The van let me out round a pinch point later as well


----------



## GrasB (17 Mar 2010)

The only think that resembled an incident today was coming down a single track road I spot a car about 400m ahead, knowing there's a entrance to a farm machinery area about 150m ahead I put some speed on & safely pull in with loads of room to spare. The driver seems to take exception to something, or thought she'd got one up on me & gives me the bird as she passes... a guy in the yard said something like "I'd not take that offer up, she's far to old for you lad" .

I don't call that an incident, I call it entertainment.


----------



## BrumJim (18 Mar 2010)

Due to dry ground, I've been back on the canals again over the last few days. Been shouting at the geese and yelling round the bridge parapets again. Oh, its good to be back away from the cars!!


----------



## steve52 (18 Mar 2010)

rideing along a shared path approching mature peds i said DING DING thats my bell that is ! they nearly collapsed laughing but did say thank you most dont bother, a good time was had bye all


----------



## redjedi (18 Mar 2010)

Another nice evening for riding home. I've taken the long way home every night this week in a bid to regain some fitness and loved it all the way.

Nothing bad to note except last night when I reached the last few roads before home I got held up by a peugeot 205 and a rusty old van. Annoyed me a bit as it's a strectch of road I like to really let fly as there is hardly any traffic and I had a slight tail wind.

Getting too hot now though. Think I'll give the shorts a wash over the weekend


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2010)

Lovely and warm today. Left hooked and a pull out within 100 yards at one point.... Saw 2 female cyclists withing a mile of my home (rare sight to see two cyclists anyway) - had a quick chat with one at the lights.

Paletine Road (Northenden - Mcr) - showed two scooter riders how 'filtering should be done'...... left one for dust in Northenden, standing traffic, caught up another, I slowed as he was resuming filtering on the right - couldn't quite match his speed but he lost his bottle, saw me approaching fast, and cut into the queue to let me past. He then followed me down the right hand side.... heh..heh...

Waiting at lights, saw a male hybrid rider following a lady on her road bike (she rides all weathers)....he was just hanging on taking a pull...... I pull out.......catching fast..bugger it...........just enough time, hammer down, flew past both, then imediately swung into the drive at work..... - naughty....

Proper sweat on by the time I got into work............


----------



## BenM (22 Mar 2010)

Today I was mostly amazed by the lack of anything happening on my commute.


----------



## brokenbetty (24 Mar 2010)

I pulled on to the main road just in front of a van this morning, and we pretty much kept pace with each other all the way down. After a while the passenger noticed and started shouting encouragement


----------



## Molecule Man (24 Mar 2010)

Nothing bad at all today (yesterday was a different matter), comfortable temperature, no rain, feeling fit, no-one hassled me. The traffic was a bit snarled up, but I wasn't in a hurry. Plenty of drivers cutting each other up, but not me.
I 've been wondering about trying to count how many vehicles I interact with (probably by recording a video rather than counting while riding) and what % of them are unpleasant to me. I expect it would actually be very low.


----------



## MGBLemonrider (24 Mar 2010)

First day back after a week off. Only got out for a 22miler last Friday so after 4 days of inactivity was getting a bit grumpy.
Leave home at 0530 about 15 minutes later it's reasonable daylight so not sure my lights are actually doing anything but I'll leave them on just in case. The 11 miles in 37 minutes dead, didn't feel that fast.
3.5 mile run at lunch time, it's getting warm, hard work I'm used to running at night when it's colder. Reasonable time again thought it would have been slower.
Literally flew home, must of had a favorable headwind, a good couple of mph up all over, sub 37 minutes a good 5 minutes quicker than what seemed to becoming the standard 42 minute return. Still a bit warm, if it holds up lighter base layer needed.
It was really good to be back on the bike.
I wonder what tomorrow will bring? No doubt will have tired legs and creep along in the rain


----------



## MGBLemonrider (24 Mar 2010)

Oh highlight of the day was having got home, went back out to collect the prescriptions I'd dropped the request off on Monday (Shortest ride thread on beginners) On the way there coming towards me was a young lad (circa 4) on the cyclepath with his stabiliser on with his dad along side. Gave him a wave and a thumbs up.
Caught him up on the way back, gave a ting ting salute and a wave as I went past, He replied with encouragement form dad with rings from his bell.
Loved that.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (24 Mar 2010)

Birds were still chirping when I rode home about 7pm - in the dark?!? 
On my way in I get to see a lovely bed of crocuses....


----------



## ACS (25 Mar 2010)

Left the house in slight rain, slight rain became a steady shower first soaking of the year, NE head wind so having a bit of time in hand I took it very steady. Had a look at the country side, watched 2 buzzards winding up a murder of crows, lambs springing about all very pleasant. Got a 2 mile tow behind a car pulling a boat along a narrow country road, great long line of frustrated moton's behind it and me no way they could pass, they just had to sit and wait.


----------



## BenM (30 Mar 2010)

Today the most exciting thing on my commute was a car which was looking at the 'bent rather than concentrating on driving... it drove past rather slowly as I was waiting to join the road it was on.

B.


----------



## magnatom (30 Mar 2010)

Absolutely minging weather this morning, snowing (not lying) puddles everywhere, and very windy. However, the wind was mostly at my back and once wet, it no longer mattered! Great commute, with plenty of people at work thinking I was mad.

Of course the wind will be in my face on the way home.....


----------



## Amanda P (30 Mar 2010)

BenM said:


> Today the most exciting thing on my commute was a car which was looking at the 'bent rather than concentrating on driving... it drove past rather slowly as I was waiting to join the road it was on.
> 
> B.



I get that.

Get two 'bents together and it's been known to cause accidents... but this thread is not the place for that.


----------



## BenM (7 Apr 2010)

After reviewing my Muvi footage of both the outbound and inbound commutes, I can honestly say that nothing at all bad happened on either journey. Outbound took slightly longer than usual because of large vehicles using their fair share of the road and inbound because I had to negotiate a queue of traffic which was going slowly past a police car.

Weather was great as well.

B.


----------



## Shady (8 Apr 2010)

Windy ride in yesterday - weather not me !! Slowed me down a bit and it was my first commute in after 3 weeks holiday.

Commute home was very wet indeed - soaking feet when i got home but hot bath awaiting me from the missus !!

Cycle in this morning was great - really nice and clear and bright and I beat my time in by 20 secs !!

BUT all good - no incidents !!

Shady


----------



## ianrauk (8 Apr 2010)

A crisp sunny morning commute today.. lovely


----------



## ACS (8 Apr 2010)

Great morning to ride in, tail wind at 15mph very light traffic, sun shining, no overshoes or Nevis jacket for the first time this year. Averaged 17mph (wind assisted) loved every minute of it and the wind is dropping for the run home may just be quick one as well.


----------



## magnatom (8 Apr 2010)

satans budgie said:


> Great morning to ride in, tail wind at 15mph very light traffic, sun shining, no overshoes or Nevis jacket for the first time this year. Averaged 17mph (wind assisted) loved every minute of it and the wind is dropping for the run home may just be quick one as well.




That same wind was in my face this morning! However, it made for a good work out and with the roads nice and clear at the moment, it was a great commute in!


----------



## GrasB (8 Apr 2010)

I needed my thin arm warmers & glove liners under long fingered gloves this morning . A very slight tail wind coming in & it looks to be a light headwind a long the crow's for the ride home.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (9 Apr 2010)

I've worn my Skort two days this week - and think I got whistled at this morning (high viz jacket and helmet with bug-eye lights on it notwithstanding) 

AND a private hire taxi let me cross the junction in front of him this morning


----------



## magnatom (11 Apr 2010)

Amazing commute this morning. The roads were really quiet (yes it is a Sunday and the middle of the Easter break), the sun was shining, it was just the nice side of nippy, and the traffic lights were all in my favour. It felt like I flew in this morning.

Wonderful stuff!


----------



## palinurus (21 Apr 2010)

Another fine day, taking it easy today- evening time trials start tomorrow. Up ahead I see someone riding a recumbent bike turn into the road I'm on, I don't often see other cyclists- so recumbent riders are a rarity. I closed the gap a bit on a hill, close enough to see that the bike was a Kingcycle and had a race number attached.

Eventually came alongside due to a bit of congestion caused by a minor accident (cars on verges, drivers on phones) and asked whether the number was anything to do with the BHPC event at Hillingdon on Sunday, turned out he was racing and is a BHPC official too. Talked a little about BHPC events, recumbents and pedal car racing (!) at subsequent traffic queues. Very pleasant ride in.


----------



## Gains (22 Apr 2010)

First proper commute in to work today. No bad drivers or anything to report, lovely clear sky and "clean tasting" spring air and zero red lights! 

Only downside was near frostbitten fingers but hey, cant win em all! Oh and pot holes, but i just consider it exasive action training!

Looking forward to the ride home!


----------



## palinurus (22 Apr 2010)

It was colder than I was prepared for this morning too. One of my feet went numb.

Still a good commute though, on the TT bike- first evening 10 of the season tonight after work.


----------



## BrumJim (22 Apr 2010)

Had a nice chat with a bloke on a Specialized Sirrus at the lights this morning, and the bloke on the Cannondale who works at the same site as I do.

Got passed at speed by a mountain bike, but he gave me a nice wave, and I had only just joined the road and was about to leave it again soon. So even that was OK.


----------



## BenM (22 Apr 2010)

Lots of cyclists out today and each was greeted with a recumbent grin and a cheery hello - I was a little later than usual and also modified the commute a little to avoid a main road. Great run in, no events unless you include the slight SPD induced wobble as I set off (Only been using them for a week... well that's my excuse and I am sticking to it!)

B.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Apr 2010)

Another glorious sunny day commute this morning. Cruising by all the backed up traffic on the A21 this morning sure makes me smile... poor cagers.


----------



## adds21 (22 Apr 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Beautiful commutes all week for me. I keep leaving home earlier in the mornings so I can add a couple of extra miles, and have been going the "steep way" home every evening.
[/FONT]


----------



## ianrauk (22 Apr 2010)

I do this and add an extra 8-10 miles... lovely



adds21 said:


> [FONT=&quot]Beautiful commutes all week for me. *I keep leaving home earlier in the mornings so I can add a couple of extra miles,* and have been going the "steep way" home every evening.
> [/FONT]


----------



## ChrisKH (22 Apr 2010)

First day in shorts today and I shot to the station past grid-locked cars!

Better still I stood on the platform folding the bike when a vision of dayglo loveliness walked down towards me - the first female bike/train commuter I have ever seen travel from my home station. Turned round and there was another one on the opposite platform.


----------



## NigC (22 Apr 2010)

I have a few good points from my cycle home today 

While stopping outside my daughter's school, wearing my Hi-Vis jacket, I hear a little voice say "Hello Mr. Policeman" and when I look down there's a little girl smiling up at me. Really made me smile 
Today I can finally mothball my lights. I've been getting to work for 6:30 and it's been a bit shall I/shan't I use them all week. But now that's over and it's light enough anyway, so out come the batteries and away go the lights 
It's warm and sunny.
Because of 3. - many many short skirts on the pathways 
OK, so the last one is only coz I'm a pervy old git, but what the hell


----------



## Matthames (22 Apr 2010)

Riding home. Managed to make a good pace, had it not been for the hills that I have to deal with I would of had a respectable average speed. Also I managed to dodge a pot hole by doing a high speed bunny hop.


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2010)

Shhhhhsssss...I've not ridden a bike for 4 weeks..... good news.... the fixed now has a new rear wheel (following the dirty big dent in it), new 16T sprocket, new pads and a new chain......all ready for Monday.........


----------



## Landslide (25 May 2010)

Plenty fun this morning! 
Dropped the laundry off - the lady there laughed out loud when I rolled up towing my wheely suitcase!
Then twiddled into town on my polo gear (46 GI!) and overtook some fella on a racer.


----------



## laertes (26 May 2010)

I have a nice 13 mile trip from central London to Kingston. Today's highlights on the way home:
- a very attractive lady overtaking me very easily
- me overtaking a bus inbetween stops - go me
- wind behind most of the way
- no insects flew into my mouth
- going faster than ever before down the hill at the Ham gate of Richmond Park


----------



## DrSquirrel (26 May 2010)

This morning I saw a dead blackbird... made me think of roast chicken, yum!


----------



## buddha (27 May 2010)

Something strange is going on. No close overtakes today. Every driver gave me at least 1 metre, most going fully into the opposite lane and indicating left again after passing!
Maybe I've drifted into some alternate universe


----------



## Zippy (27 May 2010)

Lovely sunny morning and benifitting from having done a few miles over a few weeks so able to go a few extra miles on the way to work on a more rural detour, not frequented by motor vehicles apart from a few commuters on their way to joining the major routes.

Foxgloves, cowpats, dusty tracks and birdsong. Most people in cars overtaking responsibly and I was assertive enough to take my primary position at the single lane tunnel before the WVM managed to pinch me at the tunnel entrance - warm glow of satisfaction; it is a 20mph lane after all.

Arrived at work glowing in sweat, good aerobic route and comparatively stress free.


----------



## BenM (27 May 2010)

Morning commute was great - it was cloudy and damp so all the nearly all the peds and fair weather cyclists had vanished. Scalped a MTB rider plus an HSO(F)* on a BSO so the latter scalp didn't count. Had the normal commute partially blocked with gas mains and big holes so that will be interesting next time I go that way.

Weather now cleared up so looking forward to the trip home.


p.s. HSO(F) = Human Shaped Object (Female)


----------



## jonny jeez (27 May 2010)

I love the way this thread "resurges" every so often.

lush ride in today, raining at home (had to stop to put the long gloves on...brrrr) but soon warmed (and dried) up to present a warm, dry and hassle free ride.

made really good time to, as there was virtually no wind at all.


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2010)

Missed the showers, heavy traffic into Manchester and some HSF action..... (High Speed Filtering - don't try this at home ).......

Might post the video later if it was caught on camera


----------



## brokenbetty (27 May 2010)

I've been leaving about half an hour earlier recently and really enjoying the quieter roads. Also have a new-to-me bike and that's made a huge difference - sad though it is I think I may have to retire the Elswick. This is the best thing about cheap 2nd hand bikes, you can get a new one every 6 months


----------



## Landslide (27 May 2010)

Commuted home from the station with my new frame on my back...


----------



## Chiefwiggum (28 May 2010)

overtook a roadsweeper on Kew Road, cars waited politely for me to move out and back over, no hooting or bad language.


----------



## Landslide (28 May 2010)

I overtook a milk float this morning.


----------



## MGBLemonrider (28 May 2010)

Fastest time in yesterday and a good time on the way back, either I'm getting fitter or the wind changed during the course of the day LOL


----------



## Landslide (2 Jun 2010)

A lovely sunny ride in, I even dug out my shades!
Lots of other cyclists out, I think the summer 's properly kicking in!


----------



## JiMBR (2 Jun 2010)

Lovely and sunny this morning, so I'm on my new (dry weather only) road bike.

Love cycling when it's sunny.


----------



## Maizie (3 Jun 2010)

Bright sunshine (and I remembered my sunglasses)
Blue sky
Set off a bit early, and it's half term, so the roads were somewhat de-populated of cars
Wore shorts and nobody laughed or vomited (I usually wear 3/4s)

And a driver in a black Audi waited patiently behind me as I cycled down the 'middle' of the road [out of the door zone of a row of parked cars], and once the other lane was completely clear, he overtook me by going completely over to that side of the road. Thank you, sir, for you consideration!


----------



## Landslide (3 Jun 2010)

Maizie said:


> ...it's half term, so the roads were somewhat de-populated of cars...



I thought it was quiet...


----------



## HJ (3 Jun 2010)

I had no problems with traffic on my commutes today


----------



## BenM (3 Jun 2010)

Today was a PB for the trip to work... down to 15 minutes from near enough 20. Lights all changed in my favour, no traffic to speak of. lovely weather, no head winds (though they don't matter so much on the 'bent). Looking forward to tomorrow.

B.


----------



## clarion (4 Jun 2010)

A lovely ride in today. Sunshine and very few cars. A few idiots, but hey - that's their blood pressure. I felt like I had friday legs, but it was just cause there were so many fast lads on the road. I managed 23.6kph average, which is pretty good for me.


----------



## Origamist (4 Jun 2010)

clarion said:


> A lovely ride in today. Sunshine and very few cars. A few idiots, but hey - that's their blood pressure. I felt like I had friday legs, but it was just cause there were so many fast lads on the road. I managed 23.6kph average, which is pretty good for me.



Nice to see you yesterday, Clarion.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Jun 2010)

lovely ride home after night shift at 5 am this morning.
The sun was shining ,the birds singing and i only saw 3-4 cars all the way home !!


----------



## clarion (4 Jun 2010)

Origamist said:


> Nice to see you yesterday, Clarion.



Yeah, thanks for introducing yourself. Metal box shenanigans meant I got dropped back, and I just caught you at Broadway. I was going to say goodbye when the lights changed. Ah well. See you again.


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Jun 2010)

I was just setting off home today when one of my colleagues got back from lunch bearing Ice-creams for us all


----------



## HJ (8 Jun 2010)

Yet again nothing bad happened on my commutes today, well apart from it raining, but that doesn't bother me...


----------



## tiswas-steve (8 Jun 2010)

Had a nice steady ride home, thought it might rain again so I tucked my ickle rainjacket into my back pocket and the naughty rainclouds stayed hidden for me 
Also for about the second day in a row I passed a nice long trail of static traffic on Westwood Hill in Sydenham which always makes me chuckle. 


Bring back whistling while cycling say I !!!


----------



## Landslide (9 Jun 2010)

I thought I was going to have a bad commute this morning when I caught myself whistling the rugby world cup tune , but by the time I got to work I'd managed to replace it with the Ivor the Engine theme.


----------



## BenM (9 Jun 2010)

Today I had a good ride in, not quite a PB but getting there. 
Also tried a section of road next to a cycle path because I don't then have to muck around at the roundabout crossing, and giving way to, two streams of traffic. Oddly enough the road is a slower ride becasue the cycle path has an excellent surface (it is less than a year old).

B.


----------



## tiswas-steve (9 Jun 2010)

Landslide said:


> I thought I was going to have a bad commute this morning when I caught myself whistling the rugby world cup tune , but by the time I got to work I'd managed to replace it with the Ivor the Engine theme.



Good call with the whisling, landside !!


----------



## HJ (10 Jun 2010)

Another great commuting day, the sun even came out to play....


----------



## BrumJim (10 Jun 2010)

Sorted out a puncture last night. Adjusted wheels and brakes too.

Set off this morning - gosh this is a lot harder than it should be. And not much wind too.

Spun the front wheel just before I set off this evening - brakes binding like crazy. Obviously didn't adjust it properly last night. Adjusted wheel, and everything now fine, so set off with a bike working well, and a stiff breeze behind me. And I flew!!!!! (not literally, of course)


----------



## tiswas-steve (11 Jun 2010)

Rain held out, so I got in the world cup spirit by wearing my endura England top. 

Had to be " three lions " on the whistling jukebox today folks.


----------



## Matthames (13 Jun 2010)

On the ride back from the railway station to my home I managed to average 21mph over 2.5 miles (17mph Average for the overall journey because of the hills at the end) and all the traffic lights were in my favour.

Oh and the traffic was light, thank goodness for football B)


----------



## Landslide (15 Jun 2010)

New bike this morning! 





Whistling mostly "Love Changes" by Climie Fisher. No idea how that one got stuck in my head.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2010)

Landslide said:


> New bike this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do a SKID !!!!!!!!


----------



## Landslide (15 Jun 2010)

I did so, on several occasions.


----------



## hackbike 666 (15 Jun 2010)

could we put this in room 101 it's getting tedious now.


----------



## Landslide (15 Jun 2010)

Seriously?


----------



## hackbike 666 (15 Jun 2010)

Landslide said:


> Seriously?



yes.I may be able to let you know why really later.perhaps the reasom why i have only ever posted once on this thread before.i have had to go into the quiet room at work which is a rarity.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2010)

Landslide said:


> I did so, on several occasions.



Great.....

Locked up my Fixed about 5 times this morning.....something about bombing along in a 74" and folk just pulling out  

Hackers - take a chill pill.


----------



## Landslide (15 Jun 2010)

fossyant said:


> Locked up my Fixed about 5 times this morning.....something about bombing along in a 74" and folk just pulling out



It's a lot easier on 45"! 

Hackers, I'm guessing your commute wasn't so fun? 
If so, sorry to hear that, and I hope you're OK, but the point of this thread is to remind people that commuting isn't all about near misses, angry motorists and getting to work stressed. Hope your trip home is better...


----------



## palinurus (15 Jun 2010)

15 miles through the lanes this morning, cool and clear. Nice.


----------



## HeyWayne (15 Jun 2010)

Lost my commute cherry this morning - nice morning to to it.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (15 Jun 2010)

Another pothole on my morningly commute was gone this morning  they're dropping like flies! Also not too much of a traffic jam by the huge roadworks on Oxford Road...


----------



## martint235 (15 Jun 2010)

I actually took it easy on the run in today. I do enjoy the racing that goes on on the route into London (largely cos I tend to be quicker than most people) but isn't it fun to just run steadily and have a look around too?? Nice, sunny, not too hot, not too cold. Great commute, naturally I'll be flat out racing it on the way home though.


----------



## tiswas-steve (15 Jun 2010)

Today I was mainly whistling the banana splits theme ....... All together now .... LA LA LAAAAAAA, LA LA LA LAAAAAA, LA LA LAAAAA, LA LA LA LA !!!!! ( man, I enjoyed that )


----------



## hackbike 666 (15 Jun 2010)

Landslide said:


> It's a lot easier on 45"!
> 
> Hackers, I'm guessing your commute wasn't so fun?
> If so, sorry to hear that, and I hope you're OK, but the point of this thread is to remind people that commuting isn't all about near misses, angry motorists and getting to work stressed. Hope your trip home is better...



Thank you...Im still in one piece just about.Looks like I don't take these incidents too well.


----------



## potsy (15 Jun 2010)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Another pothole on my morningly commute was gone this morning  they're dropping like flies! Also not too much of a traffic jam by the huge roadworks on Oxford Road...


Do you think you could commute via Whthenshawe Road for a few days then some of the ones on there might get filled in too

This morning 5am-ish saw an olf friend of mine walking home from a night shift,stopped for a nice chat but could only stay 5mins or so,but was good to see him again after nearly 12 months


----------



## HJ (15 Jun 2010)

Another easy commuting day, no traffic problems and the sun was shining too


----------



## Matthames (16 Jun 2010)

Set a new personal best for my return leg home


----------



## snapper_37 (16 Jun 2010)

A lovely commute, apart from the scalps.


----------



## BentMikey (16 Jun 2010)

Quite happy a few potholes on my route have been filled in nicely! Thanks to whomever reported them.

Complimented a couple of drivers on both their cars and the quality of their driving yesterday. I love how they beam from ear to ear when you do that. I guess it goes to show just how deeply seated driving or riding ability is, big time ego stuff.


----------



## hulver (16 Jun 2010)

Nice ride in this morning. Somebody stopped to let me out of a junction, happy waves all round.


----------



## CharlieB (16 Jun 2010)

Quite fun this morning - they suspended the rail line I use part way in, and it didn't look like the service was going to restore quickly - it was nice just to be able to make a snap decision to ride in 20 miles instead of the 10 I usually do and arrive at work not much later than normal.


----------



## mark i (16 Jun 2010)

Yesterday I got caught at work and so had to use the train to get home on tim-ish. Not normally good, however did get chatted up by a nice blonde on the train. Good for the ego and made up for missing the ride home!


----------



## CharlieB (16 Jun 2010)

Oh, and a piece of graffiti I saw this morning amused me mildly - a red triangle warning of traffic humps for 980 yards had had the words 'traffic humps' oversprayed and replaced with the word 'potholes'.
They weren't wrong either.


----------



## Matthames (16 Jun 2010)

And I set another PB on the ride home


----------



## Browser (16 Jun 2010)

New PB on t'way in, 34 mins for 11.5 miles (which is good for me!) and managed a tailwind-assisted 30mph sprint for about 1/2 a mile along the Thorney bypass. Won't be as quick going home in the morning


----------



## fossyant (16 Jun 2010)

CharlieB said:


> Oh, and a piece of graffiti I saw this morning amused me mildly - a red triangle warning of traffic humps for 980 yards had had the words 'traffic humps' oversprayed and replaced with the word 'potholes'.
> They weren't wrong either.



LOL !


----------



## georgiebuzz (16 Jun 2010)

My front light packed up on the way home from work tonight, it was 9.30 pm. but guess what, I didn't need it anyway it was still light, and warm enough for short sleeves I LOVE THE ENGLISH SUMMER !!


----------



## snapper_37 (17 Jun 2010)

ANother lovely commute only spoiled by a twat in a car taking a short cut through a bike/bus only lane. I think I annoyed him by not moving out the way.


----------



## mark i (17 Jun 2010)

Despite not feeling on it all the way managed a second ever best time last night. 14.5 miles in 44min 30. Not too bad for a mountain bike with big panniers


----------



## Leggy (18 Jun 2010)

Had a POETS Day (Piss Off Early, Tomorrow's Saturday) last Friday, and so was riding west along Southbank just after sundown. The rhododendrons were all flowering, the clouds in the west were all pink and gold, the pedestrians were mellow...just lovely.


----------



## Maizie (21 Jun 2010)

Wow!

Just wow!

First commute on my new bike - switching over from a 1998 Trek 800 with slicks, to a shiny new Trek 1.2 WSD.

Decided to pootle, what with this being my first ever go with dropped bars, getting used to the new position, new feel, etc.
Bike decided that pootling was way beneath her, she only zooms. But I really didn't push it, it felt leisurely and I had no 'legs about to fall off, can't breath' moments! The difficult bits were still harder than the easy bits, but they weren't actually hard, which is an amazing improvement.

Nice commute with sunshine and blue skies and well-behaved fellow road users.

And the whole journey took 20% less time! 20%! About 3mph increase in speed. So I am delighted 

Just can't wait until hometime now to ride again


----------



## BentMikey (21 Jun 2010)

Awesome Maizie!! Chuffed for you.


----------



## adds21 (22 Jun 2010)

The only thing which happened to me this morning, is that I went the long way.


----------



## Landslide (22 Jun 2010)

Beautiful morning here, soundtrack...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Jun 2010)

Just a peach of a ride in, a warm, sunny, delightful ride. Even the hills are less steep on days like this.


----------



## BenM (22 Jun 2010)

Another great commute - and another PB for the run I think (highly inaccurate timing but it suits me!) it was 15 minutes or 16mph average for an urban(ish) commute which isn't bad for me on my armchair of a bike


----------



## clarion (22 Jun 2010)

Stonking ride today.

I came across the usual boxed morons, and far too many of them were obstructing traffic by lining up in places where bikes couldn't easily get through. 

But it was a good ride. 

Not as fast as yesterday, when I managed to top 22kph average each way (not fast for a lot of folks, but I have about fifty sets of traffic lights en route), but fast enough.

And smooth. That's what made the difference. I could get up to speed and hold it pretty steady without too much effort.

Happy


----------



## hulver (22 Jun 2010)

Lovely ride in, with legs of lead after the weekends riding, but still a fantastic day to grab any time on the bike.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jun 2010)

Was hoping for a steady ride into another site - oh no arrived dripping wet...Why - spotted a guy on a nice Ribble Nero RS with New Ultegra - Chased him down, and chatted, then we both flew down the A34 inth Manchester - had a goot chat, but I was at my fixed gear's limits at 23-24mph steady - 110 rpm plus - let's say I was gasping a bit keeping up with a geared road bike and chatting...

At one point I shouted 'I've run out of gears'...... he turned and said 'I can see that'


----------



## BenM (22 Jun 2010)

Two posts in one day? the ride home was great especially when I saw a bike hauling a kayak and a wind surf on a trailer!


----------



## Landslide (22 Jun 2010)

Get the wind direction right and you could switch the pulling/pulled roles!


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Jun 2010)

Half-way in I was offered a free breakfast!!!
That's as good as commutes get IMHO


----------



## zimzum42 (23 Jun 2010)

Went for a burn along the A13 yesterday, the big section from the Blackwall approach out to Creekmouth.

Not one horn blown or close pass the whole way, even though I was on the road and there is a half decent cycle path on the pavement. So thanks to all the tipper drivers and the like, decent lot!

I did get a fair speed up too, 30mph+ 
Was loving it in the heat!


----------



## potsy (23 Jun 2010)

Nice ride in yesterday,sunny,warm,not too much wind.why can't it be like this everyday?
Even exchanged 'hello's' with a recumbenter,who normally ignores me


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2010)

Nice enjoyable ride for me also. Sunny and warm. Even a distinct lack of idiot motons. I took it at a nice easy pace today. No need to bust a gut in this glorious weather.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2010)

Fair pace this morning, lots of standing traffic ..ha...ha...ha...ha...ha...ha...

Oh and a newly re-surfaced junction, that was looking like it was going to be very dodgy (Potsy - the one in Cheadle near Go-outdoors headding west) where the inside lane is now a left turn, the outer straight on, but there is a new ruddy big island squeezing the straight on lane......

As of this morning a wide cycle lane has appeared inbetween both lanes, and across the junction - and it is seperating the traffic and giving cyclists space - worked a treat this morning - I didn't have to force my way into position. That said, the straight on lane is very narrow for cars now....


----------



## Landslide (23 Jun 2010)

ianrauk said:


> ...a nice easy pace today. No need to bust a gut in this glorious weather.



True dat. Go too quickly and you'll be in danger of dropping your 99...


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2010)

Landslide said:


> True dat. Go too quickly and you'll be in danger of dropping your 99...



Two flakes......that's an extra 10 miles that !


----------



## potsy (23 Jun 2010)

fossyant said:


> Fair pace this morning, lots of standing traffic ..ha...ha...ha...ha...ha...ha...
> 
> Oh and a newly re-surfaced junction, that was looking like it was going to be very dodgy (Potsy - the one in Cheadle near Go-outdoors headding west) where the inside lane is now a left turn, the outer straight on, but there is a new *ruddy big island squeezing the straight on lane*......
> 
> As of this morning a wide cycle lane has appeared inbetween both lanes, and across the junction - and it is seperating the traffic and giving cyclists space - worked a treat this morning - I didn't have to force my way into position. That said, the straight on lane is very narrow for cars now....


Have been watching this work being done every day,seems strange that but will get a proper look at it today,was still a mess yesterday is it all done now then?


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2010)

Not finished yet - green paint and any other paint not down . That island is a mare - very dangerous for cyclists, but at least a 'lane' has gone in to shift the traffic a little.


----------



## potsy (23 Jun 2010)

fossyant said:


> Not finished yet - green paint and any other paint not down . That island is a mare - very dangerous for cyclists, but at least a 'lane' has gone in to shift the traffic a little.


I'm sure it's another well thought out plan by the powers that be seems like it will just cause more chaos to me


----------



## Landslide (23 Jun 2010)

Hoy! Stop being grumpy you two! Get yer own thread!


----------



## potsy (23 Jun 2010)

Landslide said:


> Hoy! Stop being grumpy you two! Get yer own thread!


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2010)

Not being grumpy - the junction's been improved a little. We even have a cycle lane !!!


----------



## cyberknight (23 Jun 2010)

We all had to start early today fro those who like football so it was a 5 am ride to work , very nice .

On the way home at 3 pm the roads were empty apart for a few cyclists including a club run going the other way .

See football is good for something it gets the motons off the road


----------



## clarion (24 Jun 2010)

Great ride in today. Actually, it isn't so good that nothing's happened on my commute this week, because I'd offered to help staff work out a commuting route and ride in with them (for Bike week, you see). But no takers, sadly


----------



## brokenbetty (25 Jun 2010)

Back on the bike for the first time in almost two weeks (holiday last week then just errands that weren't compatible with a bike this week). I've been so jealous seeing commuters zooming around in the sunshine - feels so nice to be back out there again.

And very lovely driving from almost everyone this morning, whether WVM, bus driver or car driver.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jun 2010)

Another lovely sunny day commute. I left home an hour earlier today and the difference in traffic is amazing.. so a far quicker, without trying commute.


----------



## fossyant (25 Jun 2010)

Glorious this morning, very mild, wall to wall sun......why do people chose to sit zipped up in a car ? Sat at some traffic lights near home, virtually every car was shut up with a/c on....oh, and surrounded be the rattle of diesel engines....

Very nice, makes you think all those hard grind days in the wind, rain and snow are worth it.....

Linking the pannier too !


----------



## snapper_37 (25 Jun 2010)

A beautiful morning .. made even better because it's a Friday. Started off with a quick ramble with the bow-wow. Great cycle into work in lovely sunshine with a very light tail breeze. Only spoiler was about 4 bin lorries who I kept passing/being passed - bloody stunk!!!!

Oh and I've just dropped beans on toast down my last work shirt, just before a meeting at 10 a.m.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jun 2010)

Perfect weather this morning - 14.5 miles of cycling bliss


----------



## dondare (29 Jun 2010)

Nothing bad happened on my ride in today. Roads very clear of traffic. Didn't see many cyclists.
Nothing bad happened on my ride home today. Roads a little busier. A few cyclists. 
Where is everybody?


----------



## dondare (30 Jun 2010)

Very busy roads coming home today; I was on top form for some really skillful filtering and weaving.


----------



## BrumJim (1 Jul 2010)

Not just a good commute today, a fantastic one. A moderate to fresh breeze behind me, and I beat my previous best commute of 24' by over 2 minutes. Average up from 15.8 mile/h best (usually above 15) to a record 17.4.



Champagne now on ice.


----------



## biking_fox (2 Jul 2010)

Nice chat on the way in with a roadie. 

In the ASL he was asking about my hub gear, which we followed up in the next ASL, and then a bit more 2 abreast down the cycle lane in Plymouth Grove at 20 mph.

Fun.


----------



## BenM (2 Jul 2010)

Great commute in the rain today - apart from steaming up glasses and mirror. I even got a lovely smile from a cyclist I see most mornings going the other way to me on her way towards the rock. Morning is all good, lets hope the trip home is as fun.

B.


----------



## dondare (2 Jul 2010)

Annoying head wind this morning, enough to notice the extra effort but not enough to keep me cool. I started off a bit earlier than usual and so coincided with the school run. Still, nothing bad happened so I'm happy.
Once I'd left the hilly bits behind (so after Archway) lots and lots of other cyclists - we went through Camden like a peleton. At least half riding singlespeed, some fixed, some free. Very high traffic-light-compliance rate, which I always like to see.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jul 2010)

dondare said:


> Annoying head wind this morning, enough to notice the extra effort but not enough to keep me cool. I started off a bit earlier than usual and so coincided with the school run. Still, nothing bad happened so I'm happy.
> Once I'd left the hilly bits behind (so after Archway) lots and lots of other cyclists - we went through Camden like a peleton. At least half riding singlespeed, some fixed, some free. Very high traffic-light-complience rate, which I always like to see.



yes it was windy .

last night with wind behind me 35 mins

Coming home wind in my face 43 mins


----------



## fossyant (2 Jul 2010)

Started out wet, soon dried, stopped off to pick up locks etc and carried on to another site. Dried up fine. Bike needs a wash though !


----------



## johnr (2 Jul 2010)

Was out riding for fun yesterday in a light drizzle. But that was welcome given the temperature. Today, miracle of miracles, the rain stopped as I stepped out to come to work. So the same pleasant temperatures and light wind everyone else has enjoyed.

Good eh?


----------



## swee'pea99 (2 Jul 2010)

Into the wind this morning - what's the betting it'll have turned tail by the time I go home...


----------



## martint235 (3 Jul 2010)

Not a commute as such just my usual weekend ride of 35 miles but today's was great especially as I really suffered on the same route yesterday. Sunny, not too hot. 1 hour 54 for the 35.25 miles including Green Street Green to the Dripping Tap in 13 mins!!!


----------



## iZaP (4 Jul 2010)

Almost got rammed by a bus, on the way back a little girl in the back of a family van waved at me. Kinda equals out the ride.


----------



## biking_fox (6 Jul 2010)

Carrolled forward on a side road, nose well over the cycle lane. I covered the brakes, and prepared to give it the evils, when the driver saw me coming, and gently rolled back again, allowing me clear through.  This happens at least once a year on average, and on those rare occasions always makes me feel that the world isn't all bad.

thanks mr green car driver.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (6 Jul 2010)

biking_fox said:


> and gently rolled back again



I've had this quite a bit recently 

yesterday on the way home the bit of shared path where tree roots had created 'rumble strips' has been completely retarred 

This morning I pumped my tyres, lightly oiled my chain and left without any luggage on the bike, it was a great cycle in!


----------



## Landslide (6 Jul 2010)

Despite the weather looking grey and chilly, it turned out to be nice and warm (and despite the cloud cover, bright).  
Also, my newly-built rear wheel didn't produce so much as a "ting" when I set off - hopefully my tensioning's getting better.


----------



## BrumJim (6 Jul 2010)

Yesterday evening was glorious.

Car on fire and cricket at Edgbaston meant that South Birmingham was in near gridlock.

And I was sailing past on my bicycle!!


----------



## dondare (6 Jul 2010)

Going into London today climbing the dip side of Archway I started going round a stationary bus to be confronted by a huge lorry coming down. It must all have looked very alarming to anyone not appreciating just how good my instincts and reflexes are. 
Nothing bad happened.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (12 Jul 2010)

What a refreshing change.....

Loaded up the mule trailer with long overdue recycling and headed off, Lots of parked cars after bus lane just out of hours, ended up being pretty much shadowed by a patient range rover driver not making any attempt to get past even when there would have been safe space for one car to pass, but rather holding back and stopping the inevitable following-through of cars behind should he have overtaken.

Unusual and very welcome behaviour from the driver of a car not normally associated with patience and considerate driving


----------



## brokenbetty (12 Jul 2010)

Happy happy joy joy today - nothing specific, just such fun to be bimbling around on a bike in the city in summer.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (14 Jul 2010)

This thread needs a health warning.

Post in here and that immediately signs you up to days of harassment and aggro to come...

I think that maybe there's a bad driving fairy as well as a p-word one, that sees posts in here and decides that you are obviously not taking your fair share of numpties


----------



## tiswas-steve (15 Jul 2010)

I had my very TDF moment yesterday, just happily crawling along Croxted road in SE London . Pulled away from the lights outside Tesco , when two road bikes passed me going wheel to wheel with each other. I thought OHHHHHHHH !! im having some of that !! , tucked in behind the rider at the rear and we continued to travel pantheon styleee up College Hill towards Crystal Palace. 

I was going to say thanks for making my journey a wee bit more exciting when they stopped at the lights at the top of the hill , but they were going right while I had to go with the flow and turn left towards Sydenham. 


If any of you guys see this post and remember passing a Spechy Allez Sports on Croxted rd ........ Cheers !! I enjoyed our brief moment .


----------



## david w 1 (15 Jul 2010)

Cycled to work with a strong wind behind me..........then whilst at work the wind shifted sufficiently to blow me all the way home!! Happy days......

David


----------



## marcw (15 Jul 2010)

got stuck in traffic crossing the A406, popped my hear round a van but not enough space. Scandinavian driver encourages me to filter and trys to move out of the way pointing out that I'm faster than him. Maybe he was trying to get me to fall off my bike.


----------



## MGBLemonrider (20 Jul 2010)

other than being scalped.
I don't normally see anyone else on my way in for an early shift. But today 0545 I was passed by a "Welwyn Wheeler" going up Digswell Hill. I was able to hold on to his wheel the rest of the way up the hill.
At the top he pulled off into the layby either to: Head off through the woods on the cycle route; investigate the strange creaking and grunting noise or he'd bonked with the effort.

But thank you for spurring me on and turning what would have been a slow average commute in to a fast average one.




I think he went down the cycle route.


----------



## BenM (20 Jul 2010)

Nothing at all untoward happened on the way in, though the population of female cyclists going in my direction was inexplicably (and pleasantly  ) high today (2 as opposed to 0).

Later on I followed a full sus MTB along the road cos he wasn't going slow enough to overtake, given road and traffic conditions) but he was going a reasonable speed so I didn't mind. Took to the main road rather than the cycle path so I could overtake him and was met with nothing but courtesy and wide overtakes by the cars (including BMWs and Mercs  ) 

Good time in as well - 15/16 mins.

I am looking forward to the homeward trip this evening


----------



## david w 1 (20 Jul 2010)

Usual commute today......pushed into work with a nice prevailing wind which had sort of dropped by the time i headed home.

Bike went well.....no crazy drivers....i was even treated well by every bus driver that past me!!!

But I have to use the car tomorrow.........aggghhhh!!


----------



## BrumJim (30 Jul 2010)

New record this morning on the way in, but sadly just short of a 20 mile/h average.

And this afternoon my wife has insisted that I take the long route home (40 miles rather than 6), as she is getting her hair cut.


----------



## Stephenite (10 Aug 2010)

Great rides to and from work yesterday.

Don't know if it's because i've quit smoking or there was a tail wind in both directions (how often does that happen?!), but i felt strong and fast.

How does that song go? 'cos i ride like the wind to be free again'


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9-ljaJpSC4&feature=related


----------



## theclaud (12 Aug 2010)

Went the scenic route home last night and it was about 9:15 when a driver pulled slowly alongside me up a big hill with narrow lanes and a double white line. I looked warily in his direction. "I can't see you _at all _from behind" he said, in a tone of mild but firm reproach, completely devoid of aggression or impatience. It would have been _extremely_ churlish to point out that that couldn't _literally _be true . So I didn't . "Is my back light not working?" I asked instead. "Your back light's not working," he confirmed. "Oh! Thanks for letting me know." Stopped and switched on the spare, and everybody's happy. Isn't that nice? Lovely ride home as well - found a Gower road I didn't know was there, and bought some blueberries and runner beans from an honesty box.


----------



## CharlieB (18 Aug 2010)

Venetia the Bianchi booked in for its 6 week check today - not something I use for the commute normally, but at 6 o'clock the weather looked gorgeous, so I thought I do the full 32m into Cent. Ldn. to take it into Evans West End.
Fantastic ride in in 1h45m - lovely bike to commute on, but lord, it's scary riding something that fast in traffic.

Bike delivered, I picked up a Boris bike to get to work in Regent's Park. NOW I'm kn@ckered!


----------



## nasserblue (18 Aug 2010)

Caught up with someone last night, and asked him if he knew his back light was not working... "Oh" he says "yes I know about that but the helmet light is working?". He turned it towards me and yes it was on. "Strange" I thought.

He overtakes me, and then I catch him up again, so this time I say.. "Yes your helmet light is on, but no one can see it because your rucksack covers it up". "Oh" he says.


----------



## BrumJim (9 Sep 2010)

Lovely commute this morning.

Passed a fixie, who was obviously slightly perturbed about being passed, so he caught up with me, and we chatted most of the way in. Took the "you need more gears" jibe pretty well. He was new to the commute, so I showed him a shorter way, and he gave me a good draft for quite a bit of the route.

Weather sunny, dry and coolish.

Life could be better, but I am struggling to find out how.


----------

